# Chat time- Mon. Feb. 21, 6:30p Pacific, 7:30 Rky Mt., 8:30 Cent., and 9:30p East.



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Come one, and come all. Chat about your fibro woes/overlapping symptoms, or just idle chit chat about life!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2000)

I'll be there with bells on my toes!!!!! Will be a bit late as my son has scouts but i'll be there. Can't wait!!! Lynne


----------



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

I'll also be there unless something unforeseen comes. I enjoyed it a lot last time.


----------

